# AC drain into a vent pipe?



## Bradleys (2 mo ago)

When they built my home, they ran the A/C condensation drain to the bathroom in my daughters room - and it is a very, very long run. 30 feet at least and the line sags and gets clogged, throwing the water into the pan and overflow.

i have a vent pipe to a downstairs bathroom, that is much, much closer. 

I know you can’t tap into a vent pipe as a drain, but would it fail inspection of I ran the condensate pipe into the vent?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Don’t do that. Espcially if you’re on septic. Pump it outside where it belongs.

Little Giant 554550 VCMX-20ULST 115 Volt, 84 GPH, 1/30 HP, Automatic Condensate Removal Pump, 6-Ft. Power Cord, Safety Switch, Blue https://a.co/d/gSo4rP4


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m sure an inspector will think that’s a great idea


----------



## Bradleys (2 mo ago)

Oof…. I am sure I could do a better job than that! 

i am not on septic, I am on municipal waste water. As I said, I have two condensate lines, one goes out the side of the house and the other taps I to a bathroom sink drain. The line to the drain is simply too long - It sags and grows organics. 

but I knew the asjwee to this before I ever asked it…. It is just frustratin.

But, too do this right, i should route to the closer vent and drop down in the wall, tapping into that sink.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

No. It should not connect to any portion of the drainage system.


----------



## Bradleys (2 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No. It should not connect to any portion of the drainage system.


That is interesting, because it already is…. In Texas that is how they are built, draining outside is only the overflow line in case the drain fails. i actually have two AC systems in my house and the condensate lines are both plumbed to a sink trap.

I am in the middle of replacing the rusted condensate pan because the drain line keeps getting blocked.

if you see these photos. The line going straight eventually connects to the sink trap of my daughters bathroom, The one that heads off to the left drains rhe condensate pan out the side of the building - leaving a big ass rust stain on the brick.

draining into the waste plumbing is absolutely appropriate and to code. my question was can I dump it I to the vent pipe instead of plumbing it into a sink P-Trap.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

No. You can’t. 

You have no idea what you’re doing and you need to hire a professional.

The only reason that I’m giving you this advice is because you were posing a health and safety issue to your house.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That does not meet code.


----------



## Bradleys (2 mo ago)

I did not put this in…. This is how the house was built. And it is how every house in the area is built.

if This is not in code, I can point to about a half million homes that are all out of code.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No. It should not connect to any portion of the drainage system.


Condensation drains are allowed to go into a Y branch tailpiece above a p-trap. That’s how it’s done here.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Word on the street is that Covid started in some guys Ac unit that drained into a lavatory that a guy washed his weenie in after having intercourse with female AND male illegals that work in a chicken processing plant near the southern border.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

if his daughter has her own bathroom, then he can afford to hire a lic’d plumber to take care of this simple problem.


----------



## Bradleys (2 mo ago)

Lol, two daughters in college - they both have bathrooms suites, but now they live in apartments that I also pay for. 

I have had an issue with the primary condensate line sagging/ clogging and the condensate pan staying constantly wet. Well, the pan finally sprang a leak. So today, I pulled the old pan and installed a new one.

But as part of this project, I want to fix the 30’ plus primary drain line. Thus I asked the question.

Instead of routing the line to a different drain, I think I will try to improve this 30’ plus run. 1/2 PVC just cannot run that far and keep a functional slope.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Bradleys said:


> Lol, two daughters in college - they both have bathrooms suites, but now they live in apartments that I also pay for.


yep I payed for my daughter’s college etc too, but you know how I payed for that(and my house, truck, cottage etc)? By doing plumbing jobs/work, not by telling people how they can do MY job for FREE.

..sounds like you have enough $$$ so hire a lic’d plumber to do the work if you dont know how to do, so it’s done correctly, 
just like how you get paid to do your job.


----------



## Bradleys (2 mo ago)

Well, i assume a licensed plumber installed the condensate drain line in a run that could not sustain an appropriate slope over time. As a non licensed DIY guy, I am pretty sure I can be at least that competent.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Since you’re not really responding to what I’m telling you…
Was the guy who did this work was lic’d?


----------



## Bradleys (2 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Since you’re not really responding to what I’m telling you…
> Was the guy who did this work was lic’d?


City requires housing builders to used licensed trades, so it would have been at least overseen by a licensed plumber.

I certainly am not trying to cast any trade negatively. It’s my house and I am certainly competent enough to replace a condensate pan under my AC. I just pulled the condensate drain line and it is full of water - so it is either plugged, has a negative slope or both.

i will pull this 20 year old line out tomorrow and put in a new line that drains…

I started this conversation when I saw a vent at half the distance…. I knew the answer, it was just wishful thinking.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Bradleys said:


> Well, i assume a licensed plumber installed the condensate drain line in a run that could not sustain an appropriate slope over time. As a non licensed DIY guy, I am pretty sure I can be at least that competent.


So you are pleading guilty to violating forum rules or just freeloading in general? Read the rules and ask yourself if you belong here.









Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com













READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Definetly not allowed here. The municipalities do not want to treat water that wasn’t sold.


----------



## Bradleys (2 mo ago)

Friendly place this…


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Bradleys said:


> Friendly place this…


“Nice Head, what’s in the bag?” 
you look like your playing the Pokémon card game..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Bradleys said:


> Well, i assume a licensed plumber installed the condensate drain line in a run that could not sustain an appropriate slope over time. As a non licensed DIY guy, I am pretty sure I can be at least that competent.


Plumbers do not have anything to do with how your condensation line was run in the attic or walls. They didn't run the pipe nor did they oversee the a/c company that did do the install.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Bradleys said:


> Friendly place this…



They get a real stiff hard-on for folks asking questions that are not plumbers
go over to *Terry Loves Forum* and they will be more accommodating....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

masterplumbermark said:


> They get a real stiff hard-on for folks asking questions that are not plumbers
> go over to *Terry Loves Forum* and they will be more accommodating....


You have to buy a Toto Drake and post the receipt in order to join that forum. 

If you don’t have a receipt they make you post a pic of your latest crap inside a Toto toilet.

They make you literally take a **** To join.

You must also accept TOTO as your Lord and Savior.

Thats when I threw my hands up and said Eff This and clicked off the site.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You have to buy a Toto Drake and post the receipt in order to join that forum.
> 
> If you don’t have a receipt they make you post a pic of your latest crap inside a Toto toilet.
> 
> ...



you have to be joking or you are totally full of crap....

so what exactly has terry done to actually 
piss you off?? My guess is you were banned from his site or something of that nature

I think your actual name on plumbing zone says you got something going on with him..... so 
tell me what did he really do to piss you off?? 

Maybe he thought of that creating his site before
you did and he is now raking in major coin with advertiseing??

dont be so jealous


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

masterplumbermark said:


> you have to be joking or you are totally full of crap....
> 
> so what exactly has terry done to actually
> piss you off?? My guess is you were banned from his site or something of that nature
> ...


IT was a joke and that was obvious.

Are you ok ?

Jealous ? No, I’m not jealous. I actually hope he’s doing better. No BS. We have different views on things but I wish him the best.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> IT was a joke and that was obvious.
> 
> Are you ok ?
> 
> Jealous ? No, I’m not jealous. I actually hope he’s doing better. No BS. We have different views on things but I wish him the best.



sorry, I talked to him early this morning and 
actually, he is not doing ok... just hanging in there

I was just a little peeved , I felt like 
like you were kicking him while he was down..

forget about it .


----------

